# please suggest a graphic card for ASUS P5SD2-VM mother board



## manne (Nov 17, 2012)

As mentioned im writing down the specs and requirements
*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans:ZEBRONICS 20+4 pin 400W powersupply

*2. What is your budget?*
Ans:4000rs

*3. Which resolution will you game at?*
Ans:its for using designing softwares like catia, proe, ansys etc light gaming with low graphics

*4. What are your current computer specifications?*
Ans:4gb ram
160gb hard disk
dual core 2.5ghz processor


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 18, 2012)

HD 6570 1GB DDR3 is the best you can get for 4k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ are you sure - it's 600-800 bucks more AFAIK. anyway, if Op can get one at that price then fine or else GT630 is an alternative option he can consider.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2012)

Wondering whether OP's PSU will suit such type of GPU's.

Zebronics 400W PSU!!! ...ummm...:eeksign:


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 18, 2012)

Get the HD 6570 1 gb ddr3.

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

or GT 630.

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

HD 6570 is slightly faster.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wondering whether OP's PSU will suit such type of GPU's.
> 
> Zebronics 400W PSU!!! ...ummm...:eeksign:



nice point there - adding a gpu will add at-least 50w of load for sure and if Op's PSUs +12 rating is anything lower than 15A he better think about buying a new PSU.


----------

